# a few hiking sticks and canes



## fraser55 (Nov 20, 2015)

Thought I'd post a few of the sticks I've been working on, 3 hicking sticks with beer tap handles and some antler walking sticks


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice group of canes and sticks. Are the toppers on the sticks beer tap handles?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice selection


----------



## fraser55 (Nov 20, 2015)

yeah, the toppers are the short beer tap handles, they make for a nice topper whether you use the stick for hiking or to promote your favourite beer in your man cave .


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Some nice canes for a walk to the Pub.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice collection of sticks and canes.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Very nice. And appropriate when you don't want to drink and drive!


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

A really nice group, all of them.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

The creativity of the stick makers on this site never ceases to amaze me. Great work!!


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

I like your selection of sticks randy55. They are very original ideas to me, I have never seen the like of some of some before! They would be great to lean on when you're staggering home from the boozer. N.


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

Very nice assortment of sticks and canes. Unique!


----------



## Eric Guel (Oct 16, 2015)

Great group of sticks.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Think some collector of pub stuff would llke them. old pub pump handles fetch a good price here.


----------



## fraser55 (Nov 20, 2015)

Gloops said:


> Some nice canes for a walk to the Pub.


They could act as a third leg, depending on when you leave the pub...lol


----------

